# Penn Battle II



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone used the Penn Battle II in the surf? What size reel would pair best with a Prevail 11' rod?

Thanks!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Depends what you're after. I have a 5000 fierce on a 10' prevail. The fierce and battle are the same size as far as I know, just battle is a little better on drags etc. 

For 11', I would personally go with a 6 or 7k. Again, if after pompano and blues the 6 and 7 is overkill. Just depends what you want to do with it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

IMHO, the 5000 is perfect for what we do in the surf...plenty of line capacity with braid, still small enough for a medium tackle feel. Great reel! Make sure you get a 2nd generation. 

PM sent.


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'm trying to decide between that and the Spinfisher 750 which I have on my other rods. I have the 750 on an 8' Prevail which is kinda much so I may just get a smaller one for the 8' and put the Penn 750 on the 11'. What say the experts?


----------

